# Mousey video



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Just thought I'd post this vieo of my does 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2hqtow7&s=5


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

They are B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

:lol: I got distracted listening to Mama Mirabelle. :roll: 
You've got some lovely mice there. ^_^


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

Those are really nice mice!! They are so much more active than mine!


----------

